# Bafflestep correction on sloped baffle



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Can someone tell me how to correct the bafflestep correction on my latest project?

Should I calculate it on the flat piece of the baffle or the total cabinet width?

Thanks!


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

That's a damn good question...

My first thought would be the flat portion. But possibly, you should add a "bit" from the angle.. say... 33% of the width of it... maybe. But I wouldn't expect to use the total width.


----------

